# Report 1-12-08



## bcritch (Jan 12, 2008)

I got out today with my girls. We hit a cranberry bog in the Pine Barrens of NJ. 4 Pickerel up to 1 1/2 lbs. No pics as the batteries on the camera were dead. #-o I just charged the batteries so that pretty much ticked me off. I was out fished by my 13 year old. She caught 3. great day to be out with the kids. They had a blast, as did I.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry about the batteries,been there and done that!! Glad you had fun w/ the kids though,it's good for both you and the kids, :wink:


----------



## SMDave (Jan 12, 2008)

I always make sure my batteries are fully charged, but I never catch fish :roll: . I went out today and got skunked.


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2008)

Good job man! Glad you had an awesome day with the kids!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 12, 2008)

Good job! Always great when the kids have success. Sometimes I enjoy it more when my kids catch fish then if I caught them myself!


----------



## shizzy (Jan 12, 2008)

=D> 

WTG!


----------



## mtnman (Jan 13, 2008)

I always love to take my girls fishing, but as they get older it seems its getting tougher everytime. sorry to here about your batteries ,ive either not taking my camera or the batteries are dieing on me when i catch fish.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 13, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Times spent with your kids is still better then any fish you will ever catch! Enjoy them while you can. See you at oak this spring!



I'll be there. We need to get out and fish some other spots as well. I'm putting my list of lakes I want to fish this year together now


----------

